# How to get a horse to trust you.



## kriston0981 (Apr 4, 2012)

I am training a horse for a friend for recreation. This horse does not know anything she won't even let me catch her to put a halter on. I have gotten her in to a small pen and tried to get her to warm up to me that way. But she wouldn't give me the time of day. She just paced the pen and got anxious when she couldn't get to her other companions. I mentioned to the owner to let me seperate her from the herd to get her used to being alone. They could not meet that request. This horse seems to be sweet natured, and I know that once I get the halter on her I will be able to catch her and to show her I will not hurt her. 

But I can't get close enough to her to put one on. She will get close enough to take a treat from my hand and I can pet her forehead. If I try to get any closer than that she runs off. How can I get this horse to let me get close to her without scaring her?


----------



## csimkunas6 (Apr 18, 2010)

If this horse hasnt been handled much, or at all, only one thing is going to help you and that is time. 

I got my horse when he was 10months old, when I went to look at him he was great, haltered, trailed, respected your space, stood still for grooming, picked up feet, ect......well when I got him home it was like a switch went off. I couldnt get him to do a thing, nothing!!

I started going out to the barn everyday and literally just sat next to him and talked to him for a few weeks. After I gained his trust, and eventually respect, our possibilities are endless and Im able to do just about anything and everything with him now. Now a year+ later, I was able to get on him without any issues....good luck!


----------



## kriston0981 (Apr 4, 2012)

This horse is 6 years old and has had no training. It's tough to get close to her when the fields are so big. I tried getting her back in the pen I used the previous day and she wouldn't go in. I tried using another horse to get her in by tying the other horse in the pen I hoped she would follow like she did the previous day. But she was too smart for that. 

Would it help if I had her in the feild alone?


----------



## TrailxxRider (Feb 13, 2012)

Lot and lots and lots of time. I worked at a horse rescue for a long time until I became too busy with work and my own horses to keep going. If all she is comfortable with is a pat on the head, thats ok for now. Spend lots of time out in the pasture. Pet the other horses, maybe bring out grooming supplies so your being productive as well. Get her used to you being around, and interacting with the other horses will show her that there's nothing to be afraid of. Dont focus on her or you'll seem more like a predator, act kind of indifferent. Don't rush things, it will only scare her more. Never corner her and make her feel trapped. Grab handfuls of long grass, and hold it tight in your hand. As she's eating slowly start petting her head. Work on this only for a few minutes at first. In a few days see if you can pet down her neck. Avoid crowding her space. Once you can do that I can tell you what to do next


----------



## kriston0981 (Apr 4, 2012)

TrailxxRider said:


> Lot and lots and lots of time. I worked at a horse rescue for a long time until I became too busy with work and my own horses to keep going. If all she is comfortable with is a pat on the head, thats ok for now. Spend lots of time out in the pasture. Pet the other horses, maybe bring out grooming supplies so your being productive as well. Get her used to you being around, and interacting with the other horses will show her that there's nothing to be afraid of. Dont focus on her or you'll seem more like a predator, act kind of indifferent. Don't rush things, it will only scare her more. Never corner her and make her feel trapped. Grab handfuls of long grass, and hold it tight in your hand. As she's eating slowly start petting her head. Work on this only for a few minutes at first. In a few days see if you can pet down her neck. Avoid crowding her space. Once you can do that I can tell you what to do next


Thanks for the advice. I asked my mother for some advice and she said the same thing. It's going to take time and trust on her part. She suggested I sit in the pasture with a bucket of treats and wait for her to come up to me. Eventually she will warm up and get curious. 

On another note, horse body language. When I was out there with her yesterday when she let me pet her and then she walked off. When I was standing about 20 feet from her and put my hand out to her. She looked at me and put her head down and then back up. What does this mean if anything at all.


----------



## TrailxxRider (Feb 13, 2012)

I can't say for sure, since I wasn't there, but I would say that she doesn't understand your body language, and she stepped back because she was nervous. Either that or she knew exactly what it meant, and was telling you that she wasn't interested.


----------



## kriston0981 (Apr 4, 2012)

TrailxxRider said:


> I can't say for sure, since I wasn't there, but I would say that she doesn't understand your body language, and she stepped back because she was nervous. Either that or she knew exactly what it meant, and was telling you that she wasn't interested.


Thanks for the reply, I will let you know in a few days how things go with her.


----------



## themacpack (Jul 16, 2009)

You mention that you are training this horse - however it does not seem, from your post, that you have much - if any- training experience, is that true?


----------



## kriston0981 (Apr 4, 2012)

themacpack said:


> You mention that you are training this horse - however it does not seem, from your post, that you have much - if any- training experience, is that true?


I have experience with horses and know a lot about training in the saddle. When I was younger and learning how a horse works my mother did all the ground breaking and let me do the saddle breaking. 

The woman I train for knows I am an amatuer trainer and an experienced rider. I've been riding horses for over 11 years and know a lot about riding. Not so much about ground breaking, which is why I'm training. I am trying to better my skills with horses. I am in the military and move around every few years so I do not have time to own my own horse. I train for recreation and I train for free. The owner is fully aware of what I know and what I don't know. 

I am a learn as you go kind of person. My mom and I were a team, she ground trained and I saddle trained. I was too little to ground train at the time and she was to fragile to get thrown by a horse so we worked together with the horses. Now that I'm an adult and in the military she isn't here to help me.


----------



## TrailxxRider (Feb 13, 2012)

Have you made any progress with your training?


----------



## tlkng1 (Dec 14, 2011)

Wha thas been mentioned here is correct...time and unfocused attnention. Horses are naturally curious which is what gets them into trouble so often . By being around the horse but not being "around" the horse will get the horse's natural curiosity going. Interacting with other horses, giving them treats, grooming, just spending time, eventually the more shy one will want to join in..partly out of curioisty and partly out of jealousy that they aren't getting the same treatment.

Call it reverese psychology. The more you ignore the horse while being in the horse's vicinity, the more they will want to get your attention.


----------



## ConfusciusWasAGreatTeachr (Oct 29, 2011)

< I think that depends on the situation, horse and how you deal with it.

I think what's more important like most of these 'help me' threads is understanding _why_ it happens in the first place instead of _how can I..._

I think it's more beneficial to learn to _prevent_ instead of _correcting_ or _treating_ the 'issue'.


----------



## busysmurf (Feb 16, 2012)

ConfusciusWasAGreatTeachr said:


> < I think that depends on the situation, horse and how you deal with it.
> 
> I think what's more important like most of these 'help me' threads is understanding _why_ it happens in the first place instead of _how can I..._
> 
> I think it's more beneficial to learn to _prevent_ instead of _correcting_ or _treating_ the 'issue'.


Agree. But a lot of times, the damage is already done. So you could have a PhD in prevention, but that still won't get you the treatment. As for the OP being an "amateur" trainer, I wouldn't be as concerned at this point of causing any further set-backs for this horse. 

They seem like they are willing to listen to advice. Understandably, they are looking for tools that will shorten the length of time it will take to get the horse to trust them (I'm in the same situation, but a few steps ahead of the OP). I've noticed that the ones that ask questions, are most often the ones that in the long run will do fine. Maybe just in a round about way It's the ones that don't who typically make things worse.

To the OP: I was in the same situation starting last Oct. Let's just say I froze my toes quite often just standing by her in the field. This was my timeline(IN NO WAY AM I SAYING THIS IS HOW LONG IT SHOULD TAKE!, just an example) Oct.- could not get near Dally, especially in the field. She would run away when I got close to her and shake when she saw a halter.

End of Dec. - was finally able to walk up to her anywhere & pet her as long as I didn't have anything in my hands. 

Mid-Jan she would walk away when I would approach with a halter it brush, but only a few steps. So we would do our little "dance", I wouldn't go away, but I wouldn't corner her either. Usually it only took a few min for her to let ma pet her. I still couldn't put the halter on.

Early Mar - finally able to get halter on. Usually took about 30-60 min of "dancing" (her letting me get close, then feeling anxious. But instead of running as far away as she could, she would either take a few steps away or stay put, but tense up & pull her head away.

Mid-late Mar to now - she's to the point where she's not afraid of me & trusts me, but there's still a lot of baggage she has to get over. Most days it's a game for her now, which at this point I'm fine with. As long as I don't have anything resembling a halter or lead I can walk right up to her no problem. If I have just a halter, it takes about 2-10 min to get her to let me put it on. If I have a halter & lead, figure anywhere from 5-30 min depending on her mood.

Interesting enough, once tacked up, she is ALWAYS an arms length away and will follow me everywhere.

Sorry it got long, but Good Luck!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## huntergrl (Nov 26, 2007)

My first horse was totally wild and just barely broke to ride and she was very skiddish around me for the first few months. She even tore down the stall walls, slightly embarrassing for me I moved her to another barn and she was much happier, but honestly its the time that had passed and the fact that she saw me everyday taking care of her. They will get to know you and eventually get curious about you. One day I knew like always she wouldn't pay me any mind so I just sat down in her field to wait for my ride and she walked all the way down to me to be beside me while I waited. I couldn't believe it! Then some kids came over and she let them walk underneath her and all around her and it was just like all of a sudden she trusted her surroundings and me  Its so rewarding but it takes time. I just purchased another horse, had to sell my first to go to college sadly, and its taken 12 years until I could finally get this one. I should have her by this weekend and I am expecting the same rebeliousness at first.LOL You can't blame them, they can't talk and they are prey animals. I am sure things will get better and I'm just about to go through the same thing.lol Happy training


----------



## Super Nova (Apr 27, 2010)

You need to become your horses leader before you become your horses friend.

Super Nova


----------



## Blondehorselover (Oct 20, 2011)

Time and patience. You also need to establish yourself as the leader. Your horse doesn't trust you because you haven't proven yourself as alpha yet. Horses like to be able to rely on someone to keep them safe and right now you haven't proven it. I always do a join up with a horse by free lunging them in a round pen. I make them turn several times to go the opposite direction. Then I wait for them to come up to me. If they don't, send them out again...if they come up to you but don't follow you...send them out again. This might happen right away or it might take hours. After you get a successful join up I would suggest just rubbing the horse all over until it stops flinching. Try picking up hooves gradually, brushing, etc. Just be around the horse as much as possible and remember to keep the horse out of your personal space as well. Clinton Anderson groundwork did wonders for my horse who thought I was a complete annoyance and predator when I first got him. 
Super Nova summed it up short and sweet.
Good luck!


----------

